# Sendmail.mc: DaemonPortOptions bearbeiten



## GalaxyWarrior (15. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich habe letztens einen Server mit Sendmail aufgesetzt, da der alte Hard- und Softwaretechnisch hoffnungslos veraltet war. Nun wird ja in der neueren Version des Sendmail die sendmail.cf immer aus der sendmail.mc generiert.

Auf dem alten Server habe ich den SMTP Port einfach umgebogen indem ich in der cf

O DaemonPortOptions=Name=MTA
in
O DaemonPortOptions=Name=MTA, Addr=127.0.0.1,Port=125
geändert habe. Allerdings sind diese änderungen nun ja nach einem neustart des Sendmail weg (z.B. letztens Stromausfall).

Das Problem ist, dass auf dem externen Port 25 ein ASSP lauscht. Wenn nun der Sendmail mit Port25 startet dann kommen zwar Mails rein, aber auch tausende Spam Mails, da der ASSP logischerweise nicht dort lauschen kann.

Wie muss ich das nun in der .mc eintragen dass in der .cf auch nach dem Neustart noch
O DaemonPortOptions=Name=MTA, Addr=127.0.0.1,Port=125
und nicht
O DaemonPortOptions=Name=MTA 
steht?

Vielen dank schon mal.

GalaxyWarrior


----------

